# Wet N Wild Bloom Collection 2011



## CellyCell (Apr 5, 2011)

Has anyone been able to find this collection at their stores?

It apparently came out mid-March of '11 but haven't seen it and my Rite Aid &amp; Walgreen tends to always carry every single collection except for this one. I'm getting annoyed too. Haha. TIA.


----------



## AmourAnnette (Apr 5, 2011)

Hm, I have not. But these are your typical pastels, so if you don't end up finding these, they are very dupeable  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CellyCell (Apr 7, 2011)

I've seen dupes, but WNW are just the cheapest kind of brand and it last longer than others on me lol.


----------



## Dalylah (Apr 8, 2011)

Love those colors but I havent seen them in store myself.


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 12, 2011)

I was able to pick up the polishes at ShopKo. Unfortunately neither my Walgreens OR RiteAid carries the Bloom Collection.


----------



## Ngelic (Apr 17, 2011)

This collection is Limited Edition.. if you can't find it it probably means it's gone.

G from Nouveau Cheap said:

 
*Question: Where will I be able to find these?*
 
 
*Answer: *I wish I had a specific answer for you. *Wet n Wild* offers these collections to _all _of their retailers, but each individual store decides when and if they want to offer LE products to customers. My best advice is that if you know of a store in your area that generally offers limited edition *Wet n Wild* products, check that store first. In my area, Rite Aid tends to put out LE *Wet n Wild* displays, but CVS doesn't. It could be the exact opposite in your area--it really depends.


----------

